# anyone no the most expensive dwa snake?



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

as the title states..


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes:2thumb:


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> Yes:2thumb:


Concise, I Like it :lol2:


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

probable a rattle snake morph? but i know nothing about dwa as they are scary and can kill me. :whistling2:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

chewy86 said:


> probable a rattle snake morph? but i know nothing about dwa as they are scary and can kill me. :whistling2:


your right you do know nothing:lol2:
you lot are bloody morph mad 

Right King cobras i have seen going foe 1500 quid plus
Inland Taipan are big bucks they are on Glades herp farm list at $5000
Also Mount Mang vipers command o good price.
its normally down to the rarety C/B examples that fetch the biggest price not what colour. usually also things like a WDB will knock you back 50 quid but a scaleless WDB will be near a grand because of there rarety


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm no DWA expert nor keeper but these may not be the most expensive but one of the rarest....possibly :whistling2:

*MangShan Mountain Pitviper*

*Zhaoermia mangshanensis Zhao 


















*​


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

invertasnakes said:


> I'm no DWA expert nor keeper but these may not be the most expensive but one of the rarest....possibly :whistling2:
> 
> *MangShan Mountain Pitviper*
> 
> ...


If I was in the position, I'd be willing to part with a large sum for one of those. It's stunning!


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

I can get them :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

As i said Mount Mang vipers command a high price they were in Hamm last year for around 3 grand i have seen them in the states for 4000 doblers plus. very collectable and rarely soon for sale and


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

invertasnakes said:


> I can get them :whistling2::lol2:


there not that rare to be honest....since they were discovered 1989 they have been bred many many times and come up on alot of lists. However from the place youve cited your photos from they do whack the prices on them as they claim to me like the only breeders of them....but theres a few places that have them for less that what they are asking of $2700

prices change greatly depending on the surplier,rarity and how often they can get hold of them....now and then you will see kings on lists that are guaranteed defrost feeders and the price reflects this aswell

I think it was tom in the usa who had some paradox Azemiops feae for sale as a pair for $7600.

A few years back there was a mexican breeder who had some venomous snake for sale which was 2 headed and it sold at a "animal freak auction" along with a 3 headed turtle for near $13,000


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

off the top of my head inland taipans, coastal taipans, ethiopian mountain adders, like lee said kings seem to fetch a good price especially if they are rodent eaters, naja samarensis arent cheap either


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

that mangshan moutain pitviper is sweet..:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

some form of super albino het pied viper witch has not been bred yet:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

A talking one... which can sing this: YouTube - Shut up Woman Get on my horse! (With Lyrics)


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

my mate nearly bought a pair of inland taipans they were £4k the pair.

There were some pretty expensive morphs floating around in the states.


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

My brother sold a King Cobra recently for 11,000 ZAR (About 1,000 pounds).


----------

